# Bubblenest popped all the eggs on the ground



## Betta Adventures (Jun 16, 2013)

Last night my betta boy had a glorious bubblenest and all the eggs were in his nest. They spawned yesterday evening by the way. This morning I woke up to the smallest bubblenest and all the eggs on the ground. He'll frantically try and make his nest and pick up eggs but then give up. Or he watches the few eggs in the nest. He swims around like he's given up but then he blows bubbles again and it's an ongoing cycle. It was a really good spawn there were a lot of eggs and I don't want to loose all of them. What can I do? Will they be ok? I haven't had this complication before  I'm so bummed.


----------



## Aluka (Dec 25, 2012)

do you have a filter/sponge filter/airstone in there? If there is water movement it will pop his nest.


----------



## Betta Adventures (Jun 16, 2013)

No I don't turn it on until two weeks after. I don't know what happened but he looks like he's given up on them and all the eggs except for a select few are on the ground. Will they still hatch? or is it a lost cause?


----------



## Aluka (Dec 25, 2012)

it should be fine, let him sort it out. I had a similar spawn, my boy destroyed his nest while trying to embrace the female. All the eggs were on the floor for a while, but he slowly picked them all up and they hatched =). I ended with 100+ fry. so just let him do his thing.

Hope you have something on the surface for him to put his bubbles on, if you already do, add some more it will help.

I had ial and water lettuce floating, but the nest in there just all popped. I added a paper cup after a while, and he remade his nest in there.


----------



## Betta Adventures (Jun 16, 2013)

I have two pieces of IAL. His nest last night was secure under the IAL and this morning it wasn't. I added another piece elsewhere in case he was trying to move it around last night and messed up. I guess we'll see how it goes! Thank you by the way. It really helps to hear from someone haha


----------



## babystarz (Aug 3, 2012)

Even if you end up with no fry, it's not necessarily because of the nest falling apart. I've heard of people getting fry from males who never make a decent nest. It's also possible that your male figured out the eggs are duds and that caused him to give up. Inexperience can prevent proper fertilization, or perhaps the male hasn't quite figured out all the steps to hatching his babies. Virgin fish are quite oblivious sometimes, bless their hearts. There are a lot of things that can go wrong in the first few spawn attempts.


----------

